# Miner's Lettuce



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I just found a new recipe site that seems to be amazing! The put all kinds of videos onto the site with great tips and hints and such.

I found this little story about something called "Miner's Lettuce". Rich in vitamin C and a tasty little number that can be found in California. I will see if I can find something like that locally next time I am out in the bush (which is fairly often).

What Is Miner's Lettuce? : It's a favorite among foragers - CHOW


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

In my area, it seems to grow only in shady places, usually in the woods. It is very distinctive and easy to recognize.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I haven't seen it up here. Good to know about it, though, for when we're traveling.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

No miner's lettuce here in Ohio, but plantain is good and grows everywhere. And of course the seeds of lanceleaf plantain are what they make Metamucil from...although somehow I doubt that would be a problem in a bugout situation.


----------

